# ISO Southern Soapers Tassi Lvender, or something just like i



## emalia (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, since Southern Soapers is closing, I missed out on my #1 best seller Tassi Lavender. Does anyone know if it is carried by anyone else? Or something close? The reason it does so well is there is no camphor scent to it.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 19, 2010)

I _love_ Tassi Lavender, too. I just barely placed my order earlier in the week before it was completely gone. I didn't get as much as I had placed down on my order, mind you, but I consider myself very blessed to have been able to squeak by with some still intact in my order (I just got my shipping notice for it last night). 

I don't know of an exact match for Tassi Lavender (it's so unique smelling), but my next favorite non-medicinal lavender scent is English Lavender from TheScentWorks. It was my former favorite before I got a whiff of the wonderful and lovely Tassi Lavender, which at first whiff knocked all contenders out of the running for me. I hope like the dickens that another vendor will be able to pick it up.

HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## emalia (Aug 20, 2010)

I know that it is probably selfish to ask, but you would think that since Southern Soapers is going out of business anyway, and they are out of Tassi Lavender, that they would help find a replacement. Or at least give some good suggestions. I am pretty sure that this is completely selfish, but I feel a little let down in that department. 

I guess it's business though.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 20, 2010)

Ask them.  They might suprise you and offer you suggestions for another resourse.  It wouldn't hurt.  

And then report back to us.


----------



## carebear (Aug 20, 2010)

I think someone on the Dish is running a co-op on it.  But you need to have been a member for 3 months and have 100 posts so if you don't already belong it probably won't work out for your.


----------



## emalia (Aug 20, 2010)

I posted to the Southern Soapers Forum requesting info, I guess I could just email and as as well.

I also headed on over to the Dish, and they are putting one together, however you are correct with the 3 months and 100 posts. I guess at this point I am just out of luck.  

I also saw that someone had posted that SS had a drum but they weren't willing to tap it. I think that is kinda silly, if you have the product, and you have people willing to buy, why not?


----------



## emalia (Aug 20, 2010)

Well I asked. I was advised it was exclusive to their company, and that it is available in a 25 lb drum, until December 1. 
Since it is $463, I guess that means that I will be searching for some more Co-Ops. Does anyone know of any others?


----------



## CaliforniaSuds (Aug 21, 2010)

Have you tried Bramble Berry's Lavender fragrance oil? It's lovely, with absolutely no camphor notes at all...
Good luck on your search!


----------



## dubnica (Aug 21, 2010)

Maybe we all should send them an email asking them to tap the drum.  I would definitely buy at least 32oz.

BTW I bought Lavender Fields FO from WSP but it does NOT smell like lavender at all.


----------



## emalia (Aug 23, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> Maybe we all should send them an email asking them to tap the drum.  I would definitely buy at least 32oz.
> 
> BTW I bought Lavender Fields FO from WSP but it does NOT smell like lavender at all.



An email was sent by someone on The Dish forum and SS advised that they will not do so. Nor will they facilitate a Co-Op. There is a co-op in the making on The Dish forum, HOWEVER you MUST have 100 posts and have been a member for more than 3 months to participate. I do not qualify for that. There was discussion on the Southern Soapers Yahoo Group about starting a Co-Op for some Tassi, however Kelly asked us to take the discussion off-group as it was not the appropriate place to do so. 

Frankly, I am at a loss at this time.


----------



## soapsmurf (Aug 23, 2010)

emalia said:
			
		

> I know that it is probably selfish to ask, but you would think that since Southern Soapers is going out of business anyway, and they are out of Tassi Lavender, that they would help find a replacement. Or at least give some good suggestions. I am pretty sure that this is completely selfish, but I feel a little let down in that department.
> 
> I guess it's business though.


This is very unlikely at this point since they are still seeking a buyer for the business and all its parts.  Perhaps someone will buy SS and maintain its scent catalog.


----------

